# Vintage Toy 1972 Electric Green John Deere Snowmobile



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $49.99* (0 Bid)
End Date: Tuesday Feb-19-2008 21:27:56 PST
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

